# Nova Precision vs. PSI Chucks



## 64Stang (Jan 9, 2013)

I am looking to purchase my first chuck.  I have a Turncrafter lathe and  am just now getting into turning bottle stoppers and pepper mills  etc...  I would like a chuck to also help me drill my bottle stopper  blanks because I don't have a drill press.  I have narrowed it down to  the two below chucks, one nova and one from PSI.  I am open to other  ideas.  Any thoughts would be great.

Nova Precision midi
http://www.woodturningz.com/Lathes_and_Chucks.aspx

PSI:
Mini Grip 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck System:  Includes 3 sets of jaws
Mini Grip 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck System: includes 3 sets of jaws at Penn State Industries


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 9, 2013)

your first link does not work.

give a look at the deal Woodcraft is currently offering on the Nova G3 with 4 jaw sets: Buy Nova G3 Chuck with 4 Jaw Package at Woodcraft.com

if you're on a midi lathe and don't have the optional bed extension, making a peppermill over about 6" in length might prove to be difficult.

I have a Nova Midi chuck that I use on my Jet mini (10x14) for some things - it's a fine chuck and smaller (shorter), and lighter than my VicMarc VM100 chuck.

Woodcraft sells the Nova Midi for $149.99 with 2 jaw sets: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080325/28578/nova-precision-midi-chuck-with-two-jaw-sets.aspx


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 9, 2013)

after looking at CSUSA, I would recommend the Midi chuck with #2 jaws they sell, and then buy the spigot jaws separately. I think you'll find more use for spigot jaws than #3 jaws that come with the Woodcraft deal.

Teknatool Mini Spigot Jaw Set | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## 64Stang (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, I will take a closer look at those options.  I did notice that the G3 is about twice the price, not sure if it is worth it for what I am doing.

Thanks




The Penguin said:


> after looking at CSUSA, I would recommend the Midi chuck with #2 jaws they sell, and then buy the spigot jaws separately. I think you'll find more use for spigot jaws than #3 jaws that come with the Woodcraft deal.
> 
> Teknatool Mini Spigot Jaw Set | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## longbeard (Jan 9, 2013)

While we are on this subject, and dont mean to hijack this thread.
What about the mini chuck from CSUSA with i think 3 extra jaw sets for $139.99?


----------



## KenV (Jan 9, 2013)

I do have that Nova chuck as well as a couple of PSI chucks.   The nova chucks are more consistent.   And most all Nova jawa are interchangable with other Nova chucks.

You will want "pin jaws" as the extra jaws.  They are very useful and versitle.  "Spigot jaws"is a special bowl turning jaw (as the term is used by chuck makers).

Nova sells that chuck a "reconditioned" for $80 plus shipping.  The reconditioned G3 is $90 and the SN2 reconditioned is 100.  The precision chuck is threaded 1 by 8 and does not need a $20 insert.


----------



## 64Stang (Jan 9, 2013)

So I think given my specific lathe and what I want to do with the chuck (Bottle stoppers, pepper mills, maybe a small bowl) that I should stick with a chuck like the Nova Precision or other similar sized chuck right?

Thanks.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's a side by side photo of the two chucks you are talking about. The PSI is on the left and the Nova is on the right. I like the PSI chuck for small things (mini birdhouse ornaments) while I use the Nova for most everything else. 

For quality, the Nova chucks seem to have tighter tolerances and less slop but you really can't beat the PSI chucks because they come with an assortment of jaws.

FYI: I have 6 chucks (3 Nova and 3 PSI) so I don't have to switch jaws all the time.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the G3 plus 4 jaw set that The Penguin mentions and love it! I paid MUCH more than that buying them separately... because I liked it so much (reminded me of the quality of tools back when I was working metal and plastics for medical r&d), I ordered the Comet II when it was on sale. But that's another story, let's not go there...


----------



## 64Stang (Jan 9, 2013)

One thing I am learning is that lots of turners have multiple different chucks.  I was also thinking I could get the Large Dedicated Pen Blank Drilling Chuck http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK2.html


I use the smaller version of this already to drill pen blanks.  If I just replaced it with the larger one, I could sell the smaller pen one I already have.  I would solve the immediate issue and save money.  I might be a ways off from doing any other projects that require a standard type chuck anyway with my mini lathe.

Also can't find anyone who sells the reconditioned G3 or precision...
Reconditioned Products

If I was to buy a chuck I am leaning to the Nova... if for no other reason then the convenience of the jaw compatibility.  If I purchase a larger lathe next time around, I will be all set jaw wise.


----------



## 64Stang (Jan 9, 2013)

Thought I would give an end to this story.  Was researching all day and this is what I purchased. 
CSC500K Barracuda Micro Key Lathe Chuck System
Amazon.com: PSI Woodworking CSC500K Barracuda Micro Key Lathe Chuck System: Home Improvement

A couple of reasons why.
1.  I hate waiting and I have amazon prime 
2.  I decided I wanted a keyed chuck vs bars
3.  Came with the jaws I think I need
4.  I am sure this isn't going to be the last chuck I buy.
5.  I think "the supervisor" won't kill me.  I think something over 200 at this point would put me in the dog house.

In any case, that's what I did.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the Nova G3.  I have to switch jaws. You will need the pin jaws for drilling your pen blanks it makes it much easier! It is so easy to switch jaws it isn't funny so don't worry about needing extra chucks.


----------



## Hexhead (Jan 9, 2013)

One thing know that nova chucks and other makers of done, just put a pin in one of the jaws and slot in the Chuck. This prevents you from opening the jaws so wide that one comes out of the scroll. If that happens and you turn on the lathe, you'll be able to stick your tongue out without opening your mouth.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jan 10, 2013)

I have many different chucks and I use them for different items. I have the PSI Barracuda 2 and 4. I do not value my Talon more than either of the much less expensive PSI chucks.
I Just purchased the large blank drilling chuck and love it for turning bottle stoppers and pepper mills.


----------

